
Show HN: CoinVote – Vote for your fav. crypto coin - sandrolilo
https://www.coinvote.co
======
brucephillips
Does it have a purpose or was this a learning exercise?

Regardless, you should probably randomize the survey options.

~~~
sandrolilo
It should help you to decide which coin you should buy, because the marketcap
and last changes are not enough, I think it‘s interesting which coins likes
the user. Bur I don‘t have a better idea until now (: &thanks for your
feedback!

------
sandrolilo
I built an prototype of an idea, what do you think?

